

Thinking with Annotated Books: The Honnold-Mudd Fourth Folio - pepys
https://marissanicosia.wordpress.com/2015/06/08/thinking-with-annotated-books-the-honnold-mudd-fourth-folio/

======
javajosh
Well, this is a cultural norm worth resurrecting. There's something inherently
_better_ about reading with a pen in hand, as the work becomes both a
stimulant for your mind, and a repository for it's reactions. This is
especially true for something like Shakespear or philosophy (you _need_ a pen
to pick quotes out of Marcus Aurelius _Meditations_ ).

Additionally (and non-trivially for those with access to good ones) used book-
stores heavily discount books with any marks in them; and yet, I find these
marks are often (although not always) quite fascinating.

